# Sunwayman M11R is here!



## Ualnosaj (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone else order yet?

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201202/79.html

In natural, tan and dark gray, yay!

I'm starting to like Sunwayman more than Fenix...









EDIT: I had a bunch of high CRI Quark and Preons which were just dumped from the shopping cart. Sorry 4sevens!

___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 21, 2012)

cute! how much are they going for?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 21, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> cute! how much are they going for?



MSRP $78 USD.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 21, 2012)

looks good, I have been looking at sunwayman lights. Its time for a new light i'm still rocking my "OG" E1B,,just getting chracter now


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 21, 2012)

Double posted...


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you guys seeing it available to be ordered? All I can find is the product page (that the OP linked to) and the product announcement on CPFMP.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 22, 2012)

Why does it say "Mr. Elfin" on the light?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 22, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Why does it say "Mr. Elfin" on the light?



Looks like it does.

http://www.sunwayman.com/uploadfile/CKEditor/009(1).jpg


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 22, 2012)

It's an arbitrary name. It will be on the production lights.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## craigshipp (Feb 22, 2012)

Where can we buy?


----------



## shelm (Feb 22, 2012)

> ● Weight: 15.5g（battery excluded）



nice joke


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 22, 2012)

That clip looks fancy and practical


----------



## Mr_Moe (Feb 22, 2012)

So if I get this right you actually have to cycle through all the modes to get to high? I really like the look of the light but think it's a step in the wrong direction. The lack of a tailswitch makes the light less practical than the other SWM lights. What I like about the V20A or M20A and the similar lights is that you can actually set the ring to a setting and needn't turn the light on to do so. Interestingly the new magnetic control ring design, with the knurling, looks similar to Nitecore's magnetic control rings.
"Equipped with superior circuit, the standby current of the M11R is as low as 50μA, *almost* no need to worry about how long the light can maintain at standby mode, far ahead of its competitors in the market." Ha, exciting!


----------



## twl (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought it was going to have the infinitely-variable brightness magnetic ring control. 
While I think their 3 brightness selections are ok, that wasn't what I was expecting. If we're going to have a ring, then let's have the function of the ring like they have on the V10R. They obviously know how to do it.

Anyway, it's a pretty nice light in other regards, but I'm not buying it until it has the infinite brightness control like the V10R. Maybe that will be the V11R or something like that. That will be what I want.


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 22, 2012)

Mr_Moe said:


> So if I get this right you actually have to cycle through all the modes to get to high? I really like the look of the light but think it's a step in the wrong direction. The lack of a tailswitch makes the light less practical than the other SWM lights. What I like about the V20A or M20A and the similar lights is that you can actually set the ring to a setting and needn't turn the light on to do so. Interestingly the new magnetic control ring design, with the knurling, looks similar to Nitecore's magnetic control rings.
> "Equipped with superior circuit, the standby current of the M11R is as low as 50μA, *almost* no need to worry about how long the light can maintain at standby mode, far ahead of its competitors in the market." Ha, exciting!



The advantage of not having a tailswitch is the size.
For operation, I prefer all my lights to start low, as I want the lowest setting to provide the necessary light.
I hope the control ring is super smooth, and the output settings are smooth/notched at the right amount to permit one hand use. 
Infinitely variable vs. Mode. On my variable light, I don't find infinitely variable to offer an advantage. Sounds cool, but not really useful. Low, med, high work good enough for me. But I still want a super low strobe so I can have that activated all the time when light is not in use. This would just make my light easier to locate.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 22, 2012)

I will get one in tan.
3 modes on a ring which also turns on the light? Great for me.
Going from off to high will look like a softstart lol
Clip won't pull off
No switch boot to wear thru and compromise water resistance.

Impressive, now give me one with 2 cells and a neutral xp-g. Same brightness levels as this one, just more runtime with the extra cell


----------



## Fitz (Feb 22, 2012)

I heard a V11 is also in the works for those that want the ability to "pre-set" the level the level it comes on in. I'm not sure what differences it will have over the V10 though, anyone heard anything more about the V11?


----------



## wuyeah (Feb 22, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Why does it say "Mr. Elfin" on the light?



Sunwayman really have to stop creating names ppl don't like and place them directly on their product.


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 22, 2012)

Any rumor of a M11A soon?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 23, 2012)

Not the M but the V series and some surprising updates around the corner.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 23, 2012)

Fitz said:


> I heard a V11 is also in the works for those that want the ability to "pre-set" the level the level it comes on in. I'm not sure what differences it will have over the V10 though, anyone heard anything more about the V11?



Yes but can't divulge details yet 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## aau007 (Feb 23, 2012)

The light is so short with a control ring (less than 3 inches). If you have a larger hand, it must be hard to control the light in one hand, no? When you try to turn the ring with your thumb and index finger, how much length is left for holding the light? Another finger's worth?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 23, 2012)

aau007 said:


> The light is so short with a control ring (less than 3 inches). If you have a larger hand, it must be hard to control the light in one hand, no? When you try to turn the ring with your thumb and index finger, how much length is left for holding the light? Another finger's worth?



I have trouble with the V10R already. I'd expect this is a two-hander... much like I CAN do one-handed Fenix E15 but not with any real control.


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Feb 23, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Where are you guys seeing it available to be ordered? All I can find is the product page (that the OP linked to) and the product announcement on CPFMP.



+1


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 23, 2012)

Another winner indeed!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 24, 2012)

Start selling them already!


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

Lightjunction is the sponsor on CPF for Sunwayman I think. Could be wrong. I can't really recommend anything else to avoid shilling. Give them a shout. They should have them in already or very soon (eg next few days).


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 24, 2012)

Love the tan color. Wish it could be on the 400-500+ lumen using rechargeables. .


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

don.gwapo said:


> Love the tan color. Wish it could be on the 400-500+ lumen using rechargeables. .



500 lumens in the V10/V11 form factor is coming. No tan though I believe 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 24, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Lightjunction is the sponsor on CPF for Sunwayman I think. Could be wrong. I can't really recommend anything else to avoid shilling. Give them a shout. They should have them in already or very soon (eg next few days).
> 
> 
> ___________
> Posted from my phone.



I emailed LightJunction yesterday, and they said 1 to 2 weeks.

As to higher output with an RCR123A, they still rate V10R at 210 lumens with an acceptable voltage range of 0.9 to 4.2 volts, exactly the same as the M11R specs are claiming (and we know how the V10R rocks with a rechargeable), so I'm certainly hopeful.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

Flight_Deck said:


> I emailed LightJunction yesterday, and they said 1 to 2 weeks.
> 
> As to higher output with an RCR123A, they still rate V10R at 210 lumens with an acceptable voltage range of 0.9 to 4.2 volts, exactly the same as the M11R specs are claiming (and we know how the V10R rocks with a rechargeable), so I'm certainly hopeful.



Trust me. 500 lumens is coming.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## hivoltage (Feb 24, 2012)

In which light....I want one!


Ualnosaj said:


> Trust me. 500 lumens is coming.
> 
> 
> ___________
> Posted from my phone.


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great, now lets get it going in a 2cell so it will be long enough to hold & operate.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 24, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Trust me. 500 lumens is coming.



Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't really say other than it's, oh, about the size of a... hm SWM V10R? And there's a shiny finish and a dull finish, if you catch my drift  I can't wait either. You know that SWM thread where they posted all those "amateur" pictures? They weren't kidding.

EDIT: Not aware of a 2 cell or 18650 in the pipeline though.

___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh the Ti2


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> Oh the Ti2



No, not the Ti2 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Mr_Moe (Feb 24, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> No, not the Ti2



Any new AA lights?


----------



## Fitz (Feb 24, 2012)

Flight_Deck said:


> I emailed LightJunction yesterday, and they said 1 to 2 weeks.
> 
> As to higher output with an RCR123A, they still rate V10R at 210 lumens with an acceptable voltage range of 0.9 to 4.2 volts, exactly the same as the M11R specs are claiming (and we know how the V10R rocks with a rechargeable), so I'm certainly hopeful.



The V10R-T6 is rated at up to 460 lumens with a 16430, gets warm pretty quick though. Nice to have the option to crank it up when needed.


----------



## jorn (Feb 24, 2012)

I wonder how many trits it will take to fill up that that clip slot? :devil:


----------



## CMAG (Feb 24, 2012)

about time a real clip (them clip on ones #@@#%! *&$%)


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep updated titanium clip is something I'm looking forward to as well. Solidly screwed in.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 24, 2012)

I have waiting for this one for a while. The light OP reflector looks like the one used in my V10R Ti2. It looks like I will have something to compare to my Eagletac D25C mini Ti XM-L U2.


----------



## AZPops (Feb 26, 2012)

This looks like it'll make a good key chain light!


----------



## Rokron (Feb 26, 2012)

I just placed a preorder for the M11R at Light Junction. Store ETA 3/10/12.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 26, 2012)

No color option.... Nah


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 26, 2012)

They should have tan and natural. Dark gray isn't available from SWM for about another week.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Flight_Deck said:


> As to higher output with an RCR123A, they still rate V10R at 210 lumens with an acceptable voltage range of 0.9 to 4.2 volts, exactly the same as the M11R specs are claiming (and we know how the V10R rocks with a rechargeable), so I'm certainly hopeful.




The M11R XML-U2 is rated:
180 lumens with a CR123
230 lumens with a RCR123

The V10R XML-T6 is rated:
160 lumens with a CR123
460 lumens with a RCR123

The M10R XML-T6 is rated:
160 lumens with a CR123
210 lumens with a RCR123

The V10R XPG-R5 is rated:
210 lumens with a CR123/RCR123.


The V10R listing on Sunwayman's website is for the *XPG-R5*.
They don't have the V10R XML-T6 listed on their website.
However, the specs are printed on the front of the box,
and are also listed on any of the retailers websites.

"Up to 460 lumens when use 1*16340"


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 26, 2012)

All the V-T6 series lights are rated 400+ lumens with one lithium rechargeable by the way (not for long).

___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## HIDblue (Feb 26, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> All the V-T6 series lights are rated 400+ lumens with one lithium rechargeable by the way (not for long).
> 
> ___________
> Posted from my phone.



Any rough estimate on when the new ones are coming out?


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! Very cute & small light.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 27, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Any rough estimate on when the new ones are coming out?



It will likely be more than 2-3 weeks. The next to come are colorful lights... If I can't say more.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## mizjif (Feb 27, 2012)

say more! say more! it'll help us get our wallets ready


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 28, 2012)

mizjif said:


> say more! say more! it'll help us get our wallets ready



Well it's already been "out" except now in colors -- and is head-to-head against the E01. If you still don't know then really, not a CPFer are ya?  On the plus side, your wallet will barely feel a ding compared to the M11R and what's to come!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 28, 2012)

Very interesting looking light here. I actually think the compact size and lack of a tailcap switch might be a plus in my book for an EDC light.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm still on the fence about this one. It's a neat light but seems a little big for keychain carry versus my Draco and the V10R fits the bill for pocket carry just fine for me. Trying to convince myself I'd find a use for it. (not that usefulness ever stopped me from buying a light before) I did preorder the V10R Ti+ and AA extender though. That one will take over as my EDC light from the V10R-T6.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the tan, but I'm not sure I need a control ring if it isn't variable output. I kinda prefer click switches, and am moving away from twisties because most of them have been tough to one-hand.
Does anybody know if Sunwayman is going to offer neutral tints? I don't do cool white anymore.
Otherwise, I was just about to preorder a V10R Ti+.


----------



## Fitz (Feb 29, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> I like the tan, but I'm not sure I need a control ring if it isn't variable output. I kinda prefer click switches, and am moving away from twisties because most of them have been tough to one-hand.
> Does anybody know if Sunwayman is going to offer neutral tints? I don't do cool white anymore.
> Otherwise, I was just about to preorder a V10R Ti+.



I hope they do some more neutrals but I'm not holding my breath, If they do I'll buy another V10R Ti+ and sell the cool white. The control ring on V10's is plenty smooth enough for one hand use, I haven't tried an M series though and the M11's are shorter than the V10's.


----------



## Gravitron (Feb 29, 2012)

Will the new V11 be brighter than the V10, more than 500 lumens or will it be an update of UI/features?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 29, 2012)

V11 will be brighter.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 15, 2012)

My new Mr. Elfin [from Lighthound] with some of my other EDC's for size comparison.

I like the M11R...nice smooth user interface. Well built.
*L-R *
Klarus XT11, Peak Vesuvius, Kuku40DD, Lummi Wee, Fenix LD01, *Sunwayman M11R*, 4Sevens Ti Quark Mini123, Novatac Storm Gold


----------



## Rokron (Mar 15, 2012)

I got my tan M11R today and what a sweet little light. Though the light is short, the MCS ring is very easy to feel and use. The three light outputs work nicely for me and the strobe and SOS are well hidden and are hard to turn on by accident. When on, a couple of swift twists will activate the strobe or SOS. Fit and finish is very nice. 
I spent about 2 hours messing with batteries. Some one had a problem with their light getting warm with a CR123 when off, so he returned the light for another one and problem solved. The light was defective. So I tried the CR123 and used my IR Thermometer and there was no difference in temps with or without the battery. The M11R is noticeably brighter with a 16340 and has a nice white light and the beam is the same as the V10R.
Just for the hell of it, I took the M11 head off its battery tube and put it on my V10R battery tube and it felt great. Take this MCS ring and produce a V11R with its variable control and you will have a winner.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 15, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Why does it say "Mr. Elfin" on the light?





Ualnosaj said:


> It's an arbitrary name. It will be on the production lights.



Didn't Sunwayman learn anything from their last naming debacle (renaming company "Sunwayman" from "Sunwayled")?

I still remember the lengthy joke thread, where someone alternatively suggested 'Sunwaydude'.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 16, 2012)

This light will turn on by itself if it gets near strong magnets. 

I put it next to the magnetic leads of a cottonpickers charger
and it turned on and I could work all the modes by handholding the leads. 

Better not pack this in the same space as a cottonpicker charger or any other magnet, or lock it out by unscrewing the body 1/4 turn


----------



## wuyeah (Mar 16, 2012)

Rokron said:


> .....and the beam is the same as the V10R.



Thank you for your picture post and I have a little question. The beam is the same as V10R R5 or the XML version?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Illumination said:


> Didn't Sunwayman learn anything from their last naming debacle (renaming company "Sunwayman" from "Sunwayled")?
> 
> I still remember the lengthy joke thread, where someone alternatively suggested 'Sunwaydude'.



I bought the M11R -specifically- for name Mr. Elfin. was a cool new single cr123, but what sealed it was the name
I am still laughing at the name. So...it all depends on perspective.


----------



## Rokron (Mar 16, 2012)

Same as XML version.


wuyeah said:


> Thank you for your picture post and I have a little question. The beam is the same as V10R R5 or the XML version?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks kind of expensive to me. With a clicky and infinite adjustment ring it would be worth it.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Mar 16, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Looks kind of expensive to me. With a clicky and infinite adjustment ring it would be worth it.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 276 (Mar 18, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Looks kind of expensive to me. With a clicky and infinite adjustment ring it would be worth it.



you may like this then

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335235-**NEW**-Sunwayman-V11R-(XM-L-U2-500lm)


----------



## snakyjake (Mar 18, 2012)

What are those two things hanging off the Klarus and 4Sevens Quark?




127.0.0.1 said:


> My new Mr. Elfin [from Lighthound] with some of my other EDC's for size comparison.
> 
> I like the M11R...nice smooth user interface. Well built.
> *L-R *
> Klarus XT11, Peak Vesuvius, Kuku40DD, Lummi Wee, Fenix LD01, *Sunwayman M11R*, 4Sevens Ti Quark Mini123, Novatac Storm Gold


----------



## Rokron (Mar 18, 2012)

Rokron said:


> I got my tan M11R today and what a sweet little light. Though the light is short, the MCS ring is very easy to feel and use. The three light outputs work nicely for me and the strobe and SOS are well hidden and are hard to turn on by accident. When on, a couple of swift twists will activate the strobe or SOS. Fit and finish is very nice.
> I spent about 2 hours messing with batteries. Some one had a problem with their light getting warm with a CR123 when off, so he returned the light for another one and problem solved. The light was defective. So I tried the CR123 and used my IR Thermometer and there was no difference in temps with or without the battery. The M11R is noticeably brighter with a 16340 and has a nice white light and the beam is the same as the V10R.
> Just for the hell of it, I took the M11 head off its battery tube and put it on my V10R battery tube and it felt great. Take this MCS ring and produce a V11R with its variable control and you will have a winner.


Here's a few shots of my M11R.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 18, 2012)

snakyjake said:


> What are those two things hanging off the Klarus and 4Sevens Quark?



trits so I can find these 2 lights in a cave

a yellow kuku trit bivy marker and a green Merkava Tec A3 burnt bronze trit fob


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 18, 2012)

Is the reflector removable? If so How's the beam look?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2012)

Any more user feedback you happy early adopters? 
I'm just able to hold back.
Push me somewhere, anywhere! LoL


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> Any more user feedback you happy early adopters?
> I'm just able to hold back.
> Push me somewhere, anywhere! LoL



OK

the clip is in fact Titanium and you can anodize it yourself at home with 9v batts and diet coke in a cup

or

The name Mr. Elfin...small, cute, but you know if you diss an Elf, he will magically f*c* up your day. Much
like the M11R...small, cute, little tiny light, but will mess you up if pushed


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2012)

Hahaha poop, adding the magically f*c* up ability to my bag of tricks makes it more than a no brainer. 
Good job!


----------



## Dual (Mar 23, 2012)

Got my tan M11R today. Very nice compact EDC light.

One thing that bugs me is there is no detent for the max output. Is it the same for you other M11R owners?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dual said:


> Got my tan M11R today. Very nice compact EDC light.
> 
> One thing that bugs me is there is no detent for the max output. Is it the same for you other M11R owners?



My M11R has a positive detent on all positions, high included


----------



## turboBB (Mar 23, 2012)

Same here, detents on all positions. I've measured output to be higher than claimed on Turbo. Check my preview in case you're interested.


----------



## snakyjake (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this light super easy to turn on/off and operate with one hand, or is it more desirable to have a clicky?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 27, 2012)

Well you can click a light on and then adjust level in some fashion or you can just twist the ring.
Why add a switch that can fail on you??
This is better.


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 27, 2012)

scored my M11R Tan! It's on the way! And now I play the waiting game..... again!:naughty:


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 27, 2012)

chevboy167 said:


> scored my M11R Tan! It's on the way! And now I play the waiting game..... again!:naughty:




Same here ...


----------



## Pöbel (Apr 2, 2012)

Got mine. Switched it on, switched it off, changed the Emitter. The emitter sits on a copper board. Now it's nice and neutral. Level spacing is perfect for my needs.


----------



## sailor1179 (Apr 2, 2012)

i have a M10A and t20cs. i like them very!!!sunwayman‘s surface is very fine and smooth


----------



## noctralucent (Apr 3, 2012)

Received My natural color m11r yesterday and I have to say I love it! Perfect fit and finish control ring is smooth and the beam tint is for me as good as ive seen. However I do have one question for any m11r owners with primary cr123 the low mode is very low not the claimed 4 lumens maybe just super slightly brighter than a quark moonlight I like a low low mode but it was a tad bit unexpected. anyone else notice this?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 3, 2012)

I have.
It's interesting and I kinda like it. 
It's what 1.2 lumens?


----------



## Pöbel (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, my low mode is super low as well. I measured it at below 11mA (battery current). That should be somewhere around 0.1-0.3 lumens. For me it's perfect, I use that level on my HDS a lot. Great for moving around the house when you wake up at night without ruining your night vision. Also enough for reading a book. Runtime should be way longer than advertised too.

Although level spacing is not what is advertised it is absolutely spot on for my needs.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 4, 2012)

Pöbel, that was an EXCELLENT guess even if calculated. I measured .3lms on low but it didn't matter which battery I used. However, the Med and High outputs were battery dependent. You can check my M11R review for full details if interested.

EDIT: The low level on the M11R is nowhere near the V-series lights I have. Here are shots of the output I took of the three on LiIon's:


 

 


L: M11R | M: V10R Ti | R: V10A

As you can see, the V series light didn't even register a reading on their lowest output.

Also, here are three head on shots of each LED using the same exposure (same order as above):


 

 



The V10A is the undisputed winner of the "How low can you go" contest.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 4, 2012)

turboBB said:


> Pöbel, that was an EXCELLENT guess even if calculated. I measured .3lms on low but it didn't matter which battery I used. However, the Med and High outputs were battery dependent. You can check my M11R review for full details if interested.
> 
> EDIT: The low level on the M11R is nowhere near the V-series lights I have. Here are shots of the output I took of the three on LiIon's:
> 
> ...



Jetbeam RRT-01 beats the V10A. The RRT-01 will smoothly go down until the beam actually vanishes and the light turns off. I was able to get it low enough that I could barely see the emitter in a fully dark room with dark adapted vision from 6 inches away. Even then it felt like I probably could have gone lower, but the limitation was my eyes and not the light.


----------



## Maxspam (Apr 4, 2012)

Pöbel said:


> Got mine. Switched it on, switched it off, changed the Emitter. The emitter sits on a copper board. Now it's nice and neutral. Level spacing is perfect for my needs.


Could you post a few photos detailing how you went about it?


----------



## Pöbel (Apr 4, 2012)

the procedure is exactly the same as on other sunwayman lights.

Example: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329841-SWM-V10A-HCRI-mod

If you can separate the head than it's a straight forward job. That's the hardest part. The rest is straight forward if you have modded lights before.


----------

